# Chemical Suits



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has tried them chemical suits from Sportsman Guide ? Their like carbon suits for $15 to $20.. I know you get what you pay for. Just an idea for something NEW I really don't need..........LOL......Rich


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

It is just like scent loc,and from what i have read they are a waste of money.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Truck which is a waste of money Scent loc suits or chemical suits? Thanks......Rich


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Both,from what I have read.Within the first few time you wear them the carbon is full.They say to just keep your clothes clean with scent free with detergent as best as you can and use the wind!!!daryl


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Daryl I decided not to go with the suit and buy something more practical like clmbing sticks................Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I cannot comment on the chemical suits, but Scent Lok, Scent Blocker, ect. are NOT a waste. They absolutly DO work, and work well. But, if, and ONLY IF they are taken care of and used properly. They are not a crutch, and will not hide a mistake. Your scent control routine must be perfect and complete. They are just another tool in the routine. Most people are too lazy to use them correctly, therefore they think they're a gimmick. The idea that the carbon is full after a few times out is crap too, though I've read it before, from someone that was "supposedly" in the industry. A little research will go a long ways in understanding how they work.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I totally agree with M.Magis on this one. I will never go bowhunting without my ScentLok. Like he said, if you take care of them, they will take care of you. I still try to play the wind, but sometimes when the wind starts doing circles, my suits have bailed me out more than once. Last season I purchased a gore tex one too, just so I could have the scentlok in the rain. To me, the ScentLok is just as important as my bow when I go out. I normally hunt 4 nights a week, and I usually reactivate the carbon about every two weeks. I also use cover scents as well, but since I bought my first scentlok suit 5 years ago, I have been a lot closer to a lot more deer, and have not been scented one time by any deer that I have seen. I know first hand that they do work!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I have done alot of research on them,but hey someone always will buy the new things out there.If you know it works and gets you closer thats great.Good hunting  daryl


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll vouch for Scent Lok also, If you use it along with other scent control techniques like scent killer spray, scentless deodorant,storing your clothes in big ziplock bags or rubbermade totes, and not wearing your hunting clothes except when hunting( This means not wearing them while driving to you hunting spot)
The articles I've read that discredit scentlok/scentblocker all bases their argument on the high temps needed to completely regenerate the carbon. While its true that a home dryer cannot reach the temps needed to completely regenerate it they do partially regenerate it to the point that it is once again able to absorb more scent. My point is that a it doesn't need to be completely cleaned to still work.......Its kinda like a sponge...will a sponge work if its totally dry, yes, but it will also work as long as it is not completely saturated, once its saturated you can wring out some of the water(not all though) and it will be able to absorb liquid again.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'm not much on any suits but never hunt/scout without using "Scent Killer"... 
I wash my clothes using baking soda to eliminate odor by placing them in a plastic garbage can 1/2 filled with tap water that has set out no less then 24 hrs and nomore then 48 to remove clorine/chemical smells...and I use a toilet plunger to work the clothes over to remove any scent. If they are dirty from mud or such all the better I say it simply adds to the camo pattern... Scent is what needs to be eliminated... 
I hang dry them outside when possible or dry in my extra old dryer that is now only used for my hunting clothes. After drying I store everything in an air tight container, including boots, socks, underwear, T-shirts and other clothing. At times I may place a cut up apple or fresh cut pine branch in a plastic garbage bag with my clothes depending on time of year and food source or area I am hunting/scouitng... 
I also shower before I hunt, when possible, using "Scent Killer" products...
I spray myself down with "Scent Killer" before entering my vehicle which also gets sprayed down on the area I am sitting. My feet rest on a spare toss rug I also wash and spray. I spray again upon leaving my vehicle and never put on my hunting clothes till I am near my stand site area and after again spraying myself good...
All this spraying may have one asking why not simply purchase a suit? Well as often as I hunt/scout I'd need 4-5 sets of suits and that is just too much $$$ for me to toss out at this time anyway LOL
Onething that everyone is quilty of is going to and from your stand location using the same trail or even creating one. Try going in and out a diff way each and everytime and also play the wind as best you can when going to and from...
My take is you spend good $$$ on guns, ammo, bows and anything else you may need but many hunters think their equipment will overcome their shortcomings in other areas (scent control) when it will not. Spend the $$$ on scent killing and remember your in your targeted games house and they know every smell and why its there and why it should not be...
GOOD LUCK & HUNT SAFE


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't waste my money on the suit just been reading everything possible on scent elimination. Thanks for the advice guys..............Rich


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I vouch for Scent Lok, but I still use scent control on every garment, underwear, socks, cover scent on boots, etc....that's just me. I've had deer withing 10' of me while I was on the ground and they never knew I was there, that is enough confidence for me.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I get the Buckmaters tip of the week. This weeks tip was get activated charcoal from a pet store, fish section around the filters. Place it in a woman's nylon hose, no she can't go with you, in your clothing bag or trunk to absorb the odors. Also smash more charcoal and use it to dap against your clothes when you get dressed to go, it should mask/absorb your odor as well as leaving a black power on you and your stuff. I may try this myself but I do use fallen maple leaves from my trees, and stir them up several times a year, maybe also a pine bow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not broken down and pruchased a chemical suit, scent loks, etc. but I imagine that it would work pretty effectively. As an alternative I wash all of my garments even the outing layers several times throughout the season in scent killer detergent. I keep all of my clothes out in my garage in a container with a scent killing powder. I use the scent sprays as well. I believe that all of these things work but none are a complete answer. Your body will emit odors every time you go out. I think every edge you can get helps. But the ultimate consideration is to set up properly with the wind. If there is a breeze at all you eliminate any odor risks at all if the deer are upwind or crosswind.

Also, a note to Header on using the leaves and pine boughs. You may already be doing this but keep in mind that those leaves are only a scent *mask* which means you are attempting mask or cover whatever smells may exist. You should still wash all of hte garments in whatever preffered scent eliminating product that you choose and do so frequently. I think some people mistaken the scent masks as a scent eliminator.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

just my opinion ..........................i have people i know that hunt from ground blinds and sit their and smoke and they have shot deer that have come in down wind from them i would never do that but whatever works for them  .............i use i think it is made by HT it is in a spray bottle (white with green writing on it) it smells just like dirt i also use fox or **** urin that i spray around me to mask my sent the only thing i noticed last year is a doe picked me out of a tree ..........she wasent spooked i think she knew something was their but kept eating then looking at me.............got me thinking about the 5 year old coveralls that i was wearing and the uv effect that detergent has on cloths i think i am buying a new pair this year because i wear them to hunt and fish in ..............my buddy parks his quad behind his ground tent and sees deer all the time and has shot 4 deer in the last 3 years kinda makes you think if the deer just get used to certin things?????????................jim


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Just happened upon an interesting article. http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/other/shivik_carbon_clothing.pdf 

Its full of scientific gobbley **** but essentially boils down to this:

A guy tested dogs detecting persons in "scent-lok" type suits versus regular street clothes. HIS interpretation of the result was that the suits were not effective. However, if you drill down into the data they were effective to an extent. The dogs found 95% of those in suits and 100% of those without (truly an insignificant 5% because of issues with the one dog being sick).

However..

The dogs finding folks in the suits took almost a full minute longer to scent them. Also, the dogs were on average 11 meters (12 yards) closer to the scent lok folks.

He discounts this as statistically meaningless. 12 yards is not at all meaningless when you are talking about the difference between a 40 yard shot and a 28 yard shot.

Finally, I have to question the use of dogs...some articles I could find stated that a dog has a sense of smell approximately 1,000,000 times better than ours. I would downgrade that but still...the best I could find was that deer are about 20 times better smellers than us. Hardly a fair comparison (granted, this was not his goal).

So...the daggone things work right? Well, that is for someone else to prove. I will not buy it for 2 reasons:

Activated carbon is almost useless adsorbing hydrocarbons when wet...and unless the contaminant is forced through the carbon vessel there is no guarantee that the stinkiness ever comes in contact with the carbon. In other words, heated air from around your body will come out around your neck, under your shirt etc. without going through the scent lok.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Onion, your absolutely right! They certainly do have limitation, but it seems most people think that they're supposed to be foolproof. They're not. A full head/neck cover is essential for exactly the reason you explained. There must be no way for the scent to escape without going through the suit. Now one can never expect the suit to trap ALL of the scent, but it does significantly decrease what is being released. As for being not working if wet. If I'm that soaked, I'm probably headed home anyway, which is why I bought a waterproof suit this year. All in all, I didn't pay anymore for the carbon rainsuit than I would for a quality camo rainsuit, maybe less since I got it on sale. You're also right about a dog having a better sence of smell than deer. I can't remember the numbers, but it's a fair amount. I was always skeptical, but after 4 years of using carbon suits, there's absolutely zero doubt that they do work as advertised, *if used properly and part of an entire scent reducing routine!* Unfortunately, many people think they're a crutch and that they can just throw the suit on and go hunting. When they still get winded, they claim they don't work.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

> many people think they're a crutch and that they can just throw the suit on and go hunting


Amen!

And as they say, if it makes you more confident, and doesn't hurt, it has to be good!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Your right about the coverup with leaves, I do wash my suits a couple of times a season. I still use the scentless cover spray along with any drop scents. Also use the 35mm film cans with cotton balls and scents and clip them on tree limbs approx. 15-20yds up wind from me, those seem to work well and that distance the deer focus on them rather than me.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I always use 3 scent bombs during archery season. One goes right above my head (I hunt from the ground primarily) and two go downwind of me to try and drown out any human scent I am sending that way.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I use no scent anything. I can't even remember the last time my hunting clothes was washed, probably years, and I have no problem getting my limit of deer every year. 

Now I don't bow hunt often, but when I have, I have taken deer. We mostly gun hunt. We don't set up drives or anything like that untill late in the week, and only if someone still has a tag. 

My personal opinion is that, most of the scent blocker, camo, high dollar shotguns, and expensive ammo is all there to make you feel better. If you sit still and make little to no noise in the woos, and have a little patience, you will get plenty of shots.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I say each hunter should have a routine that makes them confident. It's not just talk, it's true. If you're confident in your routine, wind, entry and location, you will have better results. You'll stay more alert and be more aware of your surroundings. 

If in your opinion a suit is an extra tool in your routine and it works; then by all means don't leave home without it. 

Personally, I don't use a suit. I do however take many precautions and am always concious of scent. I typically get to spend a lot of time in the woods and am in close proximity of deer of many age classes often. To say I've not been "busted" would be a lie, but it is rare. Reflecting on this subject it is usually a mature deer that has nailed me too. An older deer does not have a more keen sense of smell, but through experience has learned to interpret smells much better. Mature deer relate smells with danger; rather than just curiousity. 

During the 99-2000 season I had a mature 9 pointer working does in my area hard. I had seen him 3 times in a 8 day period checking scrapes and chasing females. I had him pegged so to speak - he was staying in my hunting ground because he was "the man" and there were lots of hot ladies. On a Friday @ noon he cut a doe from a group of three and ran her away to check her out. The wind was blowing 10-15 mph not in my favor. She came running towards my stand and came right by me @ 20 yards with him in hot pursuit. I got in position for the shot I'd been wanting since the day I first saw him. He stopped dead in his tracks @ 50 yards  He stood there for over a minute, head in the air sniffing, looking all around. He circled my location through the cover and was back on her trail now 100 yards behind me.  To this day I can't think of what I did, and I'll never know. 

The good side of the story: I invited my closest freind & hunting companion over for that weekend to hunt/film. I only had that 1 stand up, so I let him hunt my stand, while I built a makeshift ground blind. We decided to pull an all day hunt due to the activity I'd been seeing. That next day, Saturday @ 3:15, my buddy double lunged him @ 15 yards out of my stand!  To make things even sweeter, he got 15 minutes of film of him working 3 does earlier in the morning. I'll be the first to admit I was jealous and happy at the same time, but it was the nicest buck he'd ever taken and now is proudly displayed on his wall. It's a great memory that he and I will share for the rest of our lives; and he is forever grateful. 

Sorry to be so long, but I love to talk hunting and wanted to share that story


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As I mentioned earlier I do wash my clothes often during the hunting season and do my best to eliminate scent...well usually. I have an example from last night that to me fully supports the need for a scent elimination plan. I had gone fishing Friday and since it was a rainy day I wore my hunting coat and hat. When I got back I just hung them up in the garage to dry with plans of washing them again before hunting again. Well last evening I found the opportunity to get out hunting and decided to just go for it with my hunting gear rather than pulling out my older suit. Besides there was a steady breeze that would clear my scent from the area, right? Well I went in and set up in my one stand which I thought was laid out just right for the wind but it was actually borderline to trouble as the wind was then coming from a bit more northwest than it seemed earlier. Anyway I still decided to give it a go. I had a couple of juvenile bucks in the woods on my entry and they worked their way out without knowing I was there. Then later as I was sitting up in my stand about 15 feet up I hear a deer coming through the woods from south of me. I see it is a doe and having already made the decision that I would harvest a nice doe if the opportunity is right I then draw on her. She walked through an opening about 25 yards away but never really gave a good shot as she turn to walk around a blown down tree. I thought, no problem I have her as she comes around the tree I have another clear shot. Well about this time she is just on the fringe of where I figured may be downwind. She got behind the tree and, you guessed it, she winded me big time. She immediately wheeled around and headed back the direction that she came but now in much more of a hurry. There is no doubt in my mind that she winded me. And with all of my clothes fully washed again she may have still got me in those same circumstances as I was simply in the wrong stand. But I don't think she would have been that quick to get out of there with my clothes in their normal condition. Now if I was gun hunting I would have been able to shoot her very easily. But the difference is that with bowhunting you need the deer to often remain in the area longer and to not be spooky at all. Any scent detection most likely results in no deer harvested. So I am still convinced. And because of that my clothes are getting washed again tonight.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...
Its not for the deer you see that "bust you"... scent control is for the deer you do not see and bust you  
As an X guide service owner I can attest to glassing over my clients stand location"s" and watching deer stare into the area my client(s) were and well out of eye sight too... 
Do yourself a HUGE favor and be as scent free as you can


----------

